# Fly Closeup - First handheld focus stack attempt



## NateS (May 12, 2010)

I went out tonight and did some test shooting with some new settings to figure some flash stuff out (which I think I got ironed out).  Lighting seems much better.

Killing two birds with one stone, I shot this time specifically to try a little hand focus stacking.  Below is three images stacked, all shot handheld.







crop from the shot above


----------



## flea77 (May 12, 2010)

For a first attempt that is awesome!

Allan


----------



## Aloicious (May 12, 2010)

wow, excellent job, I've wanted to look into stacking recently too. are these shot on your 180 Tamron?


----------



## Fedaykin (May 12, 2010)

Awesome job mate!


----------



## NateS (May 13, 2010)

Thanks guys.  Yes this was shot with the Tamron 180mm.


----------



## Shooter1 (May 14, 2010)

Very impressive. A number of people don't give Tamron enough credit when it comes to the quality of their optics. You did a great job.


----------



## Hardrock (May 14, 2010)

Very nice! Whats the new lighting setup?


----------



## NateS (May 14, 2010)

Shooter1 said:


> Very impressive. A number of people don't give Tamron enough credit when it comes to the quality of their optics. You did a great job.


 
Thank you.  I agree....tamron makes some very nice lenses that are often overlooked.  Both this and my Tarmon 17-50 f2.8 are very sharp lenses with very nice bokeh.



Hardrock said:


> Very nice! Whats the new lighting setup?


 
Thanks.  New lighting setup in this shot was...really not a new setup, just figured something out thanks to someone on another forum.  I was shooting in spot metering which was causing the ttl flash to over light everything giving me really bad hotspots and overexposure.  I shoot in full manual on the camera but ttl uses the metering for flash exposure.  I switched to Matrix metering and ttl (or ttl-bl...I saw no difference) and anywhere from 0 to -0.7 FEC and things started looking much better.  The newest fly photo thread I posted went one step further and I angled the flash closer to my subject by probably 4-5" (essentially making the softbox act as if it's bigger) and this helped a bunch too...getting much softer and more manageable light now.


----------



## Hardrock (May 14, 2010)

NateS said:


> Shooter1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very impressive. A number of people don't give Tamron enough credit when it comes to the quality of their optics. You did a great job.
> ...


 
Cool! Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Speed JUnkyz (May 15, 2010)

Ok I now have a new thing i want to learn lol......Macro is Amazing!!


----------

